

Mou is one year old - chenluois
http://chenluois.com/blog/mou-is-one-year-old/

======
alexcabrera
Mou is the single best purpose-built Markdown editor I've ever used. I've
tried all kinds of Markdown-centric workflows, but keep coming back to Mou.
Split-screen editing and preview windows make all the difference, and Mou
doesn't seem to ever have any performance issues.

Mou has become essential. Donated $50, worth every penny and then some.

------
pudgereyem
I also think Mou is by far the best Markdown editor I ever used. But even
better is it's creator @chenluois. I asked him if he was to support Math
Syntax, and ~2 months later it came. As he writes on this post;

> __That's why donated users' suggestions are on my highest priority, because
> it is them who are supporting Mou's development. __

Thanks so much, and I really hope ppl keep donating for every feature that
ships (if they benefit from it). I know I will.

------
obilgic
I just started using mou for my lecture notes. But I have a question, when I
export it to html it looks awesome, for some reason when I export it to pdf to
print, texts get bigger it looks all different than html. What would be the
reason for that

~~~
chenluois
You can write a PDF specified custom CSS inside the @media print rule, assign
the font size you want.

Take this post as an example: <http://chenluois.com/blog/mou-pdf-export-page-
break/>

It's talking about the page break, but the principle is the same.

~~~
obilgic
Thanks, I actually just printed 15 pages a minute ago. I will definitely try
it.

P.s. I actually spent so much time on that css. and I was thinking about a
live showcase/gallery for different markdown css files. I am sure people are
using Mou because of it's beauty and simplicity. Do you think that kind of
website would be useful?

~~~
chenluois
You are planning to make a CSS showcase website? Then go ahead and make it, I
think it would be useful.

------
Protonk
I love Mou. I _could_ use textwrangler for markdown work, but Mou's simple
interface and live previews make it a snap. It's a great middle point between
a general text editor and a markdown focused document editor.

------
jaykru
I love Mou. I've been using it for several months as I've been getting
accustomed to using Markdown (which I'm fairly new to) for my class notes. It
just keeps getting better and better. Thanks Chen Luo!!!

------
rocu
Happy birthday. I also love Mou! Keep up the good work.

------
maxjacobson
This is a great Markdown editor.

